# E. Ottenville Black Glass Ale Nashville Tenn.



## bottlekid76 (Mar 21, 2011)

Man I had a great time at the St. Louis bottle show yesterday. I didn't find much in the way of colored pontiled sodas, but I did pick up a couple very tough aqua pontils. A big turn out, and got to meet alot of longtime diggers and collectors. Some i've talked to thru the web, and was finally able to meet. Had alot of fun and got to see some great stuff! Seems like with the economy downturn some folks are selling a few nice bottles that have been in collections, and usually not obtainable. One of my bottle crazes is embossed black glass ales. Especially from St. Louis, but I collect examples from all over as well. No one had any for sale at the show until this one was pulled out later. I was so happy to be able to find this guy, and it's pure Black! Huge applied drippy top and just really sweet if you like or collect these type of bottles. I love the embossing that goes down at an angle. I talked to other collectors and diggers and no one had seen or heard of this exact Ottenville before in black glass. There is some with the same embossing that's known, that's a straight amber and a blob style top. As of yet tho, no one has been able to identify a double collar tapered top true black glass example. I have the cobalt hutch and blob so it was really cool to find their older big black brother. No damage and was dug out of a privy in Illinois. I was very happy to be able to aquire it. []

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 22, 2011)

VERY COOL!! You done GOOOOD![]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks! I think so too, I really like it []

 ~Tim


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 22, 2011)

Excellent pics and finds.  Congrats !


----------



## glass man (Mar 22, 2011)

FAR OUT!! THANKS FOR POSTING...NEVER KNEW THIS BOTTLE EXCISTED! ALWAYS WANTED THE COBALT HUTCH...NEVER GOT AROUND TO GETTING ONE..SEEN MANY AT BOTTLES SHOWS HERE IN THE SOUTH ...BUT NEVER THE BLACK GLASS ONE YOU HAVE!!!JAMIE


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks so much! So far talking to many other collectors, diggers, and research, no one that I have talked to has ever seen another one. I thought that by itself was pretty amazing. I'd love to know if anyone else has seen another example. I'm gonna email a few pics to Ralph and see if he has.

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 23, 2011)

Great looking and apparently scarce bottle Tim....


----------



## cadburys (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow.. that's a nice bottle. Sorry I didn't get to the show, my ride pulled out on Saturday afternoon! I was hoping to meet up with up with you, but I guess it'll have to wait until next time.

 Anthony


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 24, 2011)

It would have been great to meet you Anthony. Maybe another show down the road!

 ~Tim


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey Tim, 

 That Eugene Ottenville is superb, to my eyes. Great angular embossing, fo'sho!

 I did a little looking around and found this item: 

 "Birth: 	unknown
 Death: 	Apr. 9, 1872

 6 children of Eugene Ottenville" From. There was a terrible Cholera epidemic in Nashville at that time. This is perhaps the saddest bottle related research I've ever reported.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for the research surface! I love the history associated with the bottles we all have when found.

 ~Tim


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice one kid ! I don't ever recall ever seeing that one .


----------

